# Hi From Portsmouth



## Deleted member 84389 (Jan 8, 2020)

New Member wanting to start Vanlife.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi welcome along from


----------



## mjvw (Jan 8, 2020)

Welcome enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello, don't forget to fill out your profile it helps get to know you, and a picture is nice.


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello. Welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome from N Ireland Co Antrim.


----------



## oppy (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome from North Derbyshire. Have you got space on your drive for next Monday


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy from Lancashire


----------

